# Odenwald-Weihnachtsmarkt-Bike-Runde am 2. Advent



## sharky (21. November 2010)

hallo odenwald-biker,

da am 1. advent das weißwurstrennen in külsheim stattfindet und obendrein der geisterfahrer an dem wochende auch nicht da ist, rufe ich mal für den 2. advent zur schon mal angesprochenen biketour über die weihnachtsmärkte rund um MOS auf. drivingghost hat sogar vollmundig angekündigt, bei dieser gelegenheit auch mal einen glühwein (ja, mit alkohol) zu trinken. das will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen 

so, wer ist noch am start? treffpunkt spätestens 14.00 in MOS
dann mal sehen, wo uns die reise noch hin verschlägt

gruß
sharky


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. November 2010)

Wenn Du den Geisterfahrer dabei haben willst, sollte man das ganze auf Samstag legen, da ginge es ggf. Wäre dann also der vierte Dezember.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dox (24. November 2010)

Weißwurstrennen sieht bei mir schlecht aus.
2. Advent klingt nicht schlecht.
Bin aber z.Zt. geschäftlich viel unterwegs.

Gruß dox.


----------



## sharky (25. November 2010)

weißwurstrennwetter haben wir ja schon mal  ich entscheide sonntag spontan, ob ich starte. vor hab ich es. wegen dem 2. advent: ich bin samstags auf nem seminar in der eifel, komme bestenfalls um 1 heim, schaffe es bis 1400 grad so nach MOS. verlegen auf samstags von meiner seite her daher eher schlecht

wann issn der falschfahrer das nächste mal im land? am 3.? am 4.? ich will quax am glühwein sehen


----------



## drivingghost (28. November 2010)

wo oder wann habe ich gesagt, ich trinke glühwein mit alkohol, dann auch noch unter zeugen?
zum weißwurstrennen:
kai: pfeiffe! 
fisch: pfeiffe!
in külsheim war er herrlich, etwas frisch, dafür sonnig. überall lag schnee und die strecke war toll zu fahren.
habt ihr echt was verpasst. 
der kuchen war zudem auch sehr lecker.


----------



## sharky (28. November 2010)

@quax
du kannst freiwillig den glühwein trinken oder mich nach dem schriftlichen beweis suchen lassen. dann musst du aber zwei trinken. du hast also die wahl... 
für külsheimer verhältnisse ist dein bike ja fast sauber. da hätte ich ja antreten können, wenn ich nicht was vor gehabt hätte.


----------



## drivingghost (29. November 2010)

wenn du nicht was vorgehabt hättest?
das klang gestern aber anders von dir:
ich hab keine lust, 80km zu fahren um geld für zu zahlen dass ich das mache, worauf ich hier schon net wirklich lust habe.


----------



## sharky (29. November 2010)

drivingghost schrieb:


> wenn du nicht was vorgehabt hättest?



was, das besser war und sich spontan ergab. sei nicht so neugierig


----------



## drivingghost (29. November 2010)

ersetze das WAS durch ein ETWAS und lies den satz noch einmal.


----------

